# 98 GXE doors unlocking while parked



## wwaldo (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 98 GXE occasionally the doors will lock and unlock while the car is parked and there is no key in the ignition. Other than that I do not seem to be having any other issues. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks.

Will


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i had this problem once,i got a haynes manual,there is a silver box behind the fuse box,looks almost like a computer hard drive-pull the wiring harness out and put it back in,my door locks were not working at all,i wiggles the wires,and has been fine ever since-sometimes when cars get older,the wires need wiggleing,also check to see if anyone in your neighborhood has a nissan any nissan from 1995 on,their remote could have the same code as yours,and when they are pushing it,it is locking and unlocking your car-happens often


----------

